# Opinions of Vipre and ESET?



## Godzmarine (Feb 23, 2009)

Does anyone here have any experience with Vipre Enterprise?

We are looking to replace Symantec AV 10 with VIPRe or ESET. We already use CounterySpy for malware. The problem is, I can't find any comparisons of VIPRE and ESET.


----------



## wolski888 (Sep 27, 2008)

http://www.av-comparatives.org/
http://www.eset.com/products/compare-NOD32-vs-competition.php

These websites provide great analysis.
However, I realize Vipre is nowhere there so I expect to get an email from a friend to tell me what engine it uses. I'll tell you when I get back.
IMHO I go with ESET's fast and reliable security and updates of threats using its ThreatSense technology nowhere to be seen.
However, why do you consider Vipre as I have never heard of it before?
I'm knocking it, I just have never heard of it.

Hope this helped!!

wolski888

PS what took so long to get rid of Symantec, they are terrible and are known for spyware related use


----------



## wolski888 (Sep 27, 2008)

It takes on the Sunbelt engine itself.


----------



## wolski888 (Sep 27, 2008)

Also I found out that if you get Vipre which actually looks pretty good,
uninstall Counterspy as it replaces it with its own better suite.
http://www.sunbeltsoftware.com/
It is interesting to see that you pay a single amount and get home licensing.
That is rare but an amzing deal.
Thank you for introducing this software to me.
I just hope its scanning matches that of ESET!!

Hope this helped.

wolski888


----------



## Godzmarine (Feb 23, 2009)

I use CounterSpy, which basically a stripped down version of Vipre. CounterSpy isn't a hog at all and Vipre will not use anymore resources than CounterSpy. 

I could have one program running instead of 2. Our computers aren't the greatest... We have some PIII boxes.


----------



## Godzmarine (Feb 23, 2009)

We can upgrade our counterspy clients for around $4.50 a seat.


----------

